# [SOLVED] Trouble with HP Smart array P400 RAID controller

## bkeefer

Greetings all.

I have recently gotten Gentoo running on a HP DL320s server, but I'm running into a frustrating issue with the HP P400 SmartArray hardwre RAID controller.

It seems that for some unexplained reason, at least once a day (most of the time more than that), the computer will stop responding. no ssh access, no vnc access, and the remote console (ILO port) won't even work. but you could still ping the box. after a hard reset, when the RAID controller is initializing, I see a message saying that the controller encountered an error before the reboot, and gives me a lock code of 0x81.

Has anyone else seen this kind of behavior before? Should I disable the support for the Compaq device drivers in my kernel (which is 2.6.37-r4 currently)?

Please let me know what other information you would like to see.

Thanks in advance for all the help.

----------

## bkeefer

Ok, so I figured it out.

Apparently a lock code of 0x81 from the RAID controller indicates that the firmware needs to be updated. 

I applied the latest firmware update (7.22 at the time of this writing) and the server has not locked up in the past 4 days. 

Just wanted to pass this information on, in case anyone else out there is experiencing this behavior with HP Smart Array P400 RAID controllers. 

Thanks.

----------

